# Base Stand or Cabinet Options for Scroll Saw



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I am posting this to get some ideas about how others have their scroll saw set up and mounted, or maybe not mounted. I'll provide a little background on why I am asking:
- My scroll saw is an older Dewalt 788-type 1. When I bought it new, the standard, Dewalt tripod stand was included in the deal. 
- Now, after many years, I am doing some shop rearrangement and am thinking I might do something different with this tool. 
- It does a great job for me, but I am not a serious scroll saw user. I might run it only 15 minutes or so, for one or two projects, in a typical month.

I think I might make a cabinet base with casters for it. But I also think I could use it as a bench top tool that sits on a shelf most of the time. When I need it I could pull it out and use it on top of several different surfaces. I have counters and work benches as options, as well as a large table saw extension table that I don't need, and a router table.

I look forward to seeing what others do with their scroller, and of course I would enjoy seeing pictures. 
Thank you,


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Having used a lot of scrollers on a lot of tables, working surfaces. I would use that DeWalley stand with the tilt. It allows me to sit on a bar stool for hours and saw away. I wouldn't think you need to buy one, a 4 legged design, flat storage below, and the tilt top would be very easy to duplicate, and using 2x material, and plywood it couldn't cost more that 30 bux.

Based on something like this.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

For my DeWalt Scroll Saw I've built cabinets into my stand and then built a mobile base for it so it could be easily moved around the shop.

Cabinets provide a place to store saw blades.

Mobile base makes it more stable and also provides a place for a foot switch to turn it off and on. I've heard those switches go bad due to the amount of times it is turned off and on. The foot switch saves the wear and tear on the scroll saw switch.

Works great.

BTW … if you've got a scrap bin like mine, all these modifications can be made for free.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I keep my scroll saw free on one of the side work benches. It's between my miter saw and the 80" edge sander. I slide it side ways against the wall when not in use. Then slide it forward when I need it. I do clamp the front of the scroll saw to the work bench if using for any period of time. pull up my stool and saw away. There is 2 overhead lights right there, so lighting is not issue.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

A little different approach, but at a yard sale, I bought an angle-iron metal aquarium stand for a whopping three dollars. The lady was trying to sell me some other fish items when I politely told her I was going to mount my scroll saw on it. The guy behind me said "Wow! What a GREAT idea! Do you have another one…?" Table top made from scrap 3/4, you can sit in a folding chair and saw away to your heart's content. I may retro-fit a side accessed drawer for blades , small patterns, etc. May even get around to mounting it on locking casters eventually.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I appreciate these replies. 
The custom made drawers by tyvekboy are an example of some super wood work, beyond what i have in mind, but very impressive. 
The scheme used by WoodenDreams is closer to what I have been contemplating as a simple storage and use option. 
I enjoyed reading about olegrump's aquarium stand usage - a really good idea especially if you can find that stand for 3 bucks.

Since I asked the original question, I have not changed the saw set up. It is the only machine i have that is not on an mobile base, and in the last week I have rearranged many things.

The result is I feel the scroll saw on its original Dewalt stand is not so much an issue. I like the tripod design to reduce the footprint, however not having it on casters makes it a little more nuisance to move. I do move it, just by picking it up, which is a little awkward for me.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

I mounted my 1950's Craftsman scroll saw on an old grill stand.
The grill was rusted out, took it off, cut the support wings off and screwed the saw to a board and screwed the board to the base. It gives me a bit of mobility when needed


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i had my 788 and current excaliber mounted in an old solid wood 2 drawer file cabinet i picked from the garbage. its solid,heavy, and has storage.


----------

